# Happy Birthday



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy birthday to Catcapper! Dave has been an integral part of PT since the beginning and has contributed sage advice to all. Have a great day my friend !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Dave, hope you're having great day!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Cat, may your back stay strong while using the snow shovel. Lighting your cake will save on firewood.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAT!!!!!

i wont make fun of your age or how many candles you have on your cake

but did you have to get a burn permit for it? lol

just kidding, hope you have a great day


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Excellent day to have been born many moons ago Happy B-Day Cat.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dave!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy birthday young man, Hope you had a great day up in the high country. I'd like to buy you a beer for your birthday, but I'll just have to drink one for you instead.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Happy Birthday CAT-Many more to YA*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Though I was gonna have the day off, but had to hand split 1/2 a cord of firewood--- dang snow storm. LOL.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wishing you many more!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

happy belated birthday Sir!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy birthday catcapper...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ya know Dave, growing older is like living in a haunted house.......lots of noises and smells you just can't identify.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe so, 220, but another day beats the alternative.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's a definite!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmm..Happy belated Birthday Dave, and has that female coyote---by the track you identified in my "New hunting lease post" gave birth yet? bwahahahaa.. that was some out there stuff right there, I dont care who you are. But I also know it has to be a spot on description--given your knowledge and experience! But inquiring minds were wondering, was she headed east or west? LOL


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha--- we all know she was move'in south.lol. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

happy birthday Cat......you know what they say about firewood????

it heats you up a few times....cutting, splitting, and burning!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy belated Birthday Cat.

You know that growing old is mandatory but growing up is optional.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Miss K tells me things like that DW when I pull the cats tail to see what kind of noise it'll make.lol.


----------

